# Soccer Development in the US



## 17SquirrelsDad (Jul 12, 2016)

Good article from a coach concerned with development in the US

http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/ecnl/its-bullst-let-the-girls-play-real-colorado-coach-rips-ussfs-ecnl-scheduling-snub/

*“It’s bulls**t…let the girls play” – Real Colorado coach rips USSF’s ECNL scheduling snub*


----------



## Buddhabman (Jul 18, 2016)

We tend to get our best female athletes in girls / women soccer. We still need to attract and retain our best male athletes.

http://www.instagram.com/p/BH_7fWbDUWX/ Found  (via http://ble.ac/teamstream) 

Man just think if he stayed in soccer.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 18, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> Good article from a coach concerned with development in the US
> 
> http://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/ecnl/its-bullst-let-the-girls-play-real-colorado-coach-rips-ussfs-ecnl-scheduling-snub/
> 
> *“It’s bulls**t…let the girls play” – Real Colorado coach rips USSF’s ECNL scheduling snub*


I guess when the Surf organization (ECNL) decided to interfere with the USYS National Championship by scheduling Surf Cup on the same weekend, that was OK?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 18, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I guess when the Surf organization (ECNL) decided to interfere with the USYS National Championship by scheduling Surf Cup on the same weekend, that was OK?


Come on Cali.  Surf Cup has always been the same weekend.  They added additional teams which caused them to have to split it into two separate tournaments.  Nice try though.  You really need to have been around prior to ECNL to understand a lot of the underlying issues.  You are posting like a newbie.  Talk to some Legends parents from older teams they might be able to school you on some facts that you are simply getting wrong.  Don't Trump this and just shoot from the hip making crap up.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I guess when the Surf organization (ECNL) decided to interfere with the USYS National Championship by scheduling Surf Cup on the same weekend, that was OK?


That "interference" goes back at least 10 years, before there was an ECNL.


----------



## madcow (Jul 18, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on Cali.  Surf Cup has always been the same weekend.  They added additional teams which caused them to have to split it into two separate tournaments.  Nice try though.  You really need to have been around prior to ECNL to understand a lot of the underlying issues.  You are posting like a newbie.  Talk to some Legends parents from older teams they might be able to school you on some facts that you are simply getting wrong.  Don't Trump this and just shoot from the hip making crap up.


actually, you're both right... sort of. They did split into 2 weekends, but a few years ago, they switched the youngers and olders weekends. But, not for the reasons Captain Cali claims. Colleges asked them to switch the weekends because they were holding their college camps then. Surf accommodated the college coaches... I know that doesn't fit Cali's narrative, but that's why they moved.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 18, 2016)

madcow said:


> actually, you're both right... sort of. They did split into 2 weekends, but a few years ago, they switched the youngers and olders weekends. But, not for the reasons Captain Cali claims. Colleges asked them to switch the weekends because they were holding their college camps then. Surf accommodated the college coaches... I know that doesn't fit Cali's narrative, but that's why they moved.


Thank you sir.  That definitely doesn't fit the narrative of the Evil Surf empire trying to punish USYS for something.


----------

